# Water in Rat's Ears?



## Kipcrash (Dec 30, 2014)

I just gave one of my ratties (Maggie) a bath b/c she got some stuff/gunk on her fur! Now there are scratches all over me, from her trying to claw her way up my shirt & arm, of course  I know you're not supposed to put water around her face, and I didn't, but my paranoia is settling in and I'm worrying that maybe I did something wrong with the cup when I (lightly, of course) poured it over her back or when I was cleaning her, about what would happen if some got in her ear? I was very careful, but I just need to know if this'll cause any issues if it had happened and I was unaware. I didn't use any soap, it was just a quick rinse, which usually does the trick. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Teapig (Oct 7, 2014)

I wouldn't worry at all, I've accidentally poured a bit of water on my rats heads too. I guess the worst that could happen is an ear infection could happen, but it's unlikely. Just watch her. If she starts acting weird in any way involving her ears you should take her to the vet.


----------



## Kipcrash (Dec 30, 2014)

Mate, I can't thank you enough. I've been stressing over this problem, knowing there's probably not an issue, but I really just needed somebody to help confirm that that's true.


----------

